# Help: Denon failure need input on Sherbourn



## powerlifter405 (Jul 28, 2013)

My 2113 is having shut down and HDMI issues. It is in the 30 day time frame so I'm sending it back. I saw the Sherbourn SR-120 is on sale. How would that compare to a Marantz SR5007?

Nearly everything I have is analog so I need the up conversion. I'm running A5 towers and A1b center and surrounds. At 1999 msrp the 480ish seems like a great deal but I don't know much about it. 

Help a noob. I did some searching and found little on the subject.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I would stick with Denon but buy a refurb from Accessories4Less. (A4L)You'll see his add at the bottom of the page..., I think. It seems all of the newer digital AVR's and such have higher than normal returns, unless you go to the top for a Krell. 

There are several retailer that sell refurb's but none I know of match A4L's price. I've got no skin in this game..., I'm just telling you what I know. Take a look around and read customer feedback you'll Mc, Denon, Rotel, Onkyo etc etc etc they're all having issues. They all want to be the first with the newest I think, of course more product = ^ money . 

I like Denon. I always buy refurb and they go and go and go. Good Luck naaaa buy refurb

Welcome to theHTS


----------



## powerlifter405 (Jul 28, 2013)

Gregr said:


> I would stick with Denon but buy a refurb from Accessories4Less. (A4L)You'll see his add at the bottom of the page..., I think. It seems all of the newer digital AVR's and such have higher than normal returns, unless you go to the top for a Krell.
> 
> There are several retailer that sell refurb's but none I know of match A4L's price. I've got no skin in this game..., I'm just telling you what I know. Take a look around and read customer feedback you'll Mc, Denon, Rotel, Onkyo etc etc etc they're all having issues. They all want to be the first with the newest I think, of course more product = ^ money .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I got my 2113 from them as a refurb. I've had refurb HK and Infinity in the past w/ good luck so I tried again and bombed on the 2113. 

Why the Denon or Marantz over the Sherbourn? I'd heard the SB name before but the prices kept me away. Aside from minimal name recognition I don't know much about the SR-120 or 8100. Supposedly the specs are per channel vs 2 ch. The SB lacks the airplay and internet radio but I can manage. 

I just want something that is well built and will last. On the avsforum there are plenty of threads dedicated to the ones you mentioned, some good some bad.


----------



## powerlifter405 (Jul 28, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on the Sherbourn. No need for all the replies :sarcastic:


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat (Mar 2, 2012)

powerlifter405 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Sherbourn. No need for all the replies :sarcastic:


How is the Sherbourn? The SR-120 is sold out but the SR-8100 is still available. Will you recommend the SR-8100 over Marantz/Denon/Onkyo? Thank you.


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat (Mar 2, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on the SR-8100. Right out of the box there was a noticeable improvement in the clarity over the SLS Gold Receiver (rebranded Sherwood). I'm still waiting for my hdmi cables and haven't calibrated my Arx 5.0s yet. Even my wife noticed the increased clarity.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Apparently Sherbourn has merged with Emotiva. Sherbourn products will be warranted and supported by Emotiva.

http://www.sherbourn.com/index.php


----------

